# Looking for a job



## afnanzafar (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi All,

This is Afnan. I am currently working in a multinational company at Malaysia but i am a bangladeshi by nationality. 

I have just registered on this forum and interested to working in Canada.I have done my graduation on IT and then have done my mba on multimedia marketing and then i have worked with a local company for a year contract as business development executive and now working with this British company as sales executive and now looking for a better career in a better place as this is my starting of my career.

Anyone can help me for any of those related jobs in Malaysia?
you are free to email me on afnanzafar at gmail dot com
Thanks alot.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, but I am a bit confused. You want to move to Canada, but are asking about related jobs in Malaysia? If you are looking for information about Canada, you should post in the Canada section of the forum. The Malaysia section is for poeple who want to move to Malaysia or are there and offering information and advice.

Have you checked with your multinational company about possibly getting a contract with them in Canada? (If that is where you want to go?)


----------

